

Businessweek's Sony story is really bad - pyrmont
http://inqk.net/weblog/2011/976

======
glenra
> It contrasts this with the ease with which Samsung could put its phones in
> blockbusters like The Matrix.

> By Samsung I guess they meant Nokia.

No, they probably meant Samsung. Specifically they meant this phone, made for
use in the later Matrix movies:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SPH-N270>

Quote: _"The design crew of the Matrix worked closely with Samsung to develop
a phone whose features and release date would coincide with the movie."_

Now, granted, it was kind of a crappy phone, but at least it _existed_ ; the
key feature of the Nokia used in the first movie was a spring-loaded mechanism
which didn't actually exist at the time.

